# Ferret Nation Cage...1 inch bar spacing?



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm trying to save up for a single unit Ferret Nation cage, 2 male dumbo rats, plus all the other things they need. But I plan on getting them from PetSmart, which they usually sell a few months old rats...
Would they be able to fit through the 1 inch bar spacing if I did get it?
I might be able to see if I can do the chicken wire around it to make it smaller.

I believe males are bigger, and dumbos are supposed to be bigger too, right?
Either way, I don't want escapees when I do get them...but then again I don't want to save up even more money--considering I still need $200 to gain so that I can get the stuff, including the ferret nation. The critter nation is more expensive...
So, er, help?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd say they'd be able to squeeze through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

My full grown females can't slip through the 1 inch bars.

But I would say that a young male would be able to slip through. 

What I did since I have one young rat and two more expected was I left the upper cage as is then for the bottom one I purchased hardware cloth ( $10 for 8 ft. it takes about 12 ft to do one level of the double.) and twist tied it to each section of the cage. It took about an hour and $25 but it was so worth it.


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I appreciate it.
Looks like I'll have to save up around $20 more for the critter nation.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the three level.... Trust me... While babies they WILL escape!!! I had to go to Home Depot to buy chicken wire to put around the cage. Very painful task. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I guess I got lucky, I have a cage which I frakensteined from a rabbit hutch. The bottom is 1x2inch grid and while Leon was a baby he could just walk through it, he never did. I would say at about 3-4 months old they were too big to try to get out - if they wanted to.


----------

